

Homepage redesign options - Your inputs please - sainib

I am looking to redesign the home page of my website - www.biznus.tv<p>Here are some of the designs, I have.<p>http://www.biznus.tv/new/biznustv-v0.png
http://www.biznus.tv/new/biznustv-v1.jpg
http://www.biznus.tv/new/biznustv-v2.jpeg<p>Can you all tell me which one do you like most of these? None is also a valid option ;)<p>Thanks in advance
======
kreedskulls
The Second gives you the space for more content on home page, the third looks
the best.

If you can combine those two it would look awesome.

What platform are you using? Are you developing them yourself or using
templates?

~~~
sainib
Thanks for the feedback. I hired a web designer to do it. I think the WOW
factor is missing though

------
jeffmould
I like the top half of v2 with the bottom half of v1.

~~~
sainib
Thanks !

